# Monday-Tuesday.....Surf Report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Over the weekend I got an itch to do some surf fishing. Stuff came up and I wasn't able to go, so on Sunday night I called up a couple friends and my cousin to see if they wanted to go do some surf fishing on Monday. Luckily my buddy Phil was already planning on going and my old roomate (Brandon T.) and my cousin (Brandon V.) were willing to give it a shot.

So we met up early Monday morning and headed to a spot that another friend (Snatch It) took me to a few months ago. We get there and the wind was out of the North and the water was yohoo brown. We set up anyway and started to get worried when nothing happened for 45 minutes or so. Then Brandon T hooked into his first ever pompano! Nothing like getting that first!










Into Phils cooler he went. About 15 minutes later.....my 12lb set up takes off and I knew right away that it was a red.....a few minutes later and BAM red landed!!! Quick pic and off she swam!










Phil soon caught his first ever pomp....too bad it was just a baby and had to go back!










He made up for it with a nice bull red......pic and release!










I just wanted to show you folks what we had to go through to land these reds......we didn't bring a landing net so we would walk out and grab the fish......a little chilly in the early morning but it turned out nice as the day went on.










A little time goes by and then Brandon T has a double.......we get in the pomp and while untangling the lines, notice that he in fact had a fish on his other rod and after cutting a few lines.....in comes a nice red......pic and release! (yes i know not to hold a red this way...at the time we were too stoked to think...the fish swam off just fine)










Phil was running out of time but managed to catch this stud before having to start packing up.......what a fatty! And no, I am not wearing capris.....i had to role up the sweatpants so that I could wade out to land these beauties......got a real nice tan line....ha!










Brandon T was on fire this day and hooked into another redfish......man with these two guys catching them......I wasn't sure I was going to catch anything else......and poor ol' Brandon V wasn't having much luck at all.










In comes another bull red.....oh by the way.....these were his first ever bull reds!!! YEAH!!!










Well Phil ran out of time and was packing up his car when one of his rods went screaming....luckily I was able to set the hook and Brandon V took care of business!! Not too shabby!










Phil had to head out but the two Brandons and I were hanging out for a bit longer. Phil took home all the previous pomps but Brandon T, still on fire, landed a nice 16" pompano to add to our cooler!










Brandon V started heating up and landed his first pompano....and in the cooler he went. Brandon Vcaught a few more that day that we didn't get pics off b/c they were too small to keep.










Finally yours truly hooked up again and wouldn't you know it....Brandon T hooked up at the same time........DOUBLE!!! In the cooler they went!










Brandon V through on the new lucky hat and landed a nice redfish!










He didn't need the lucky hat though b/c he landed another nice fish minutes later!










I had to get the mojo back on the lucky hat and this pomp provided the fish slime to do so! BTW have you guys and gals checked out the new american rodsmith rods at Hot Spots.....they are SWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!










Final tally of our cooler for the day......A couple were from yours truly that we didn't bother getting pics of.......










So we went back out Tuesday morning and even though the conditions were much better we only managed 3 more.......sadly I was the only one to catch any.










A nice double! Sorry for the lack of a smile......I was slap worn out from the lack of sleep over the last two days!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang How many more people did you show!! Nice Catch!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

HAHA, no worries Daniel they are all trustworthy.......I told them they could only tell 5 people each......oke


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report ray!and pictures...glad everyone got into the fish...thanks...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Great report! Looks like you guys had fun. Were yall fishing east or west?


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Linkovich (3/31/2010)*Great report! Looks like you guys had fun. Were yall fishing east or west?




We actually fished everywhere from Fort Pickens to almost Navarre over the 2 days.



Thanks for posting Ray. Don't forget to email me those :takephoto


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Talkin' about a great fishing report, man that one smokes! Thats a spot to keep under the hat for sure. Loads of Reds, Pomps and friends! Only one question, were you guys able to round up any fleas yet? The water clarity in your pics is just what its like over here to the east of you guys, yoohoo! lol! Glad to see you guys had some fun!

:clap:clap:clap:clap

Tight Lines!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There were some fleas being caught. Phil was catching them by hand just to pass the time.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

man, whata great report..thanks for sharing pics are awesome. :clap


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Saw you guys on your spot Thursday, did you do any good?


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice fish fellas!!! All I want is 1 pompano, as I haven't caught one in years!!! Gl to everyone this year!

deadeyedave


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

FG we weren't out on Thursday.....at least not out at a pomp hole. We did fish fort pickens shore Thursday night though? I got a report posted int he inshore section.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Well my mistake, never mind.


----------

